# Critique for fun?



## Rubedo (Jan 14, 2015)

I have no intention of entering him in a show (I'm not even close to being experienced or knowledgeable enough for that!) But i thought it would be kind of interesting to see how my little guy would hold up against those fancy show fish  

So if anyone is willing, I'd really appreciate it ^^


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

well i am no mean an export but ventrals are messed up and here is some pictures of if he was a " show fish" his body would need these outlines.


----------



## Rubedo (Jan 14, 2015)

Ooh nice! So is that how they score all fish or just deltas?


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

well he looks like a halfmoon. But he is a delta i guess. can you get a flaring picture? i do not believe they show deltas...


----------



## Rubedo (Jan 14, 2015)

It's a little hard getting a picture of him flaring, this was the closest i could get, unfortunately. So if they don't show deltas, which breeds can you enter in a show?


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

basically anything except for deltas and veiltails. sometimes you can show both though.


----------

